# Medicare and Obesity



## missy874 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am going to be educating my providers on what Medicare is requiring for the new benefit for screening/therapy with obese patients. (I am under Noridian) I understand what they find necessary but does anyone know how they want it reported?  Should I advise to use the 99401-99404 codes or 992xx codes?  The verbage leads me to use the 994xx codes.

Any input is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## missy874 (Dec 9, 2011)

Found the G codes!!  disregard


----------



## Ltubia (Dec 28, 2011)

Could you share what they are?


----------

